# Bladder Stones



## harleydude (Nov 8, 2008)

Our Mini Schnauzer had five large struvite stones removed from her bladder a couple of weeks ago. She needs lower protein food with low minerals, calcium and magnesium. Does anyone know of a dogfood that meets these requirements? So far, I have been unable to find the right product.

Our Vet recommends Science Diet s/d canned. However, everything I have read in my research indicates that this product can only be a "short-term" solution. The surgery was over $900.00, so we don't want to do that again. Plus we don't want our girl to have to repeat the ordeal either.

Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Harleydude


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Holistique Blendz Adult Dog (fish)*

Welcome to the Forum! 

I would recommend: Holistique Blendz Adult Dog (fish) 

Protein, Min 18%
Fat, Min 6%
Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
Calories per cup, 336 


*Ingredients:* 
Oatmeal | Cracked Pearled Barley | Millet | Ocean Fish | Potatoes | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Flaxseed | Natural Flavor | Salmon Oil (source of DHA) | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Amaranth | Parsley Flakes | Spearmint | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Kelp | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Apples | Lentils | Quinoa | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid

Source:Holistique Blendz Adult Dog (fish)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You could also look into *Blue Buffalo* Senior formula

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Crude Protein 18.0% min
Crude Fat 8.0% min
Crude Fiber 5.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.20% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 2.75% min
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg max

*Ingredients*

Deboned Chicken, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Chicken Meal, Rye, Rice Bran, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Whole Potatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Kelp Meal, Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Shidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Garlic, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Herring Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Fructooligosaccharides, Monooligosaccharides, Dried Chicory Root, Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Calcium Phosphate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Potassium), Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Salt, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh. Stone formation is a bit more complex than just feeding a low protein/low mineral food. First, you have to understand how and why the stones form, and what contributes to the formation of such.

Classically, grains are problematic for stone formation. PM me privately if you'd like links to studies regarding diet and stone formation as it is a lot of information to post here. And honestly, because the studies are from subscription only site, I may not be able to provide the links but can copy the abstracts to you.

In a nutshell, grains are high in phytates. Phytates bind many minerals making them unavailable to the body and requiring the body to flush out the bound minerals. Most foods high in grains are dry foods, making it harder for the body to flush out adequately. At the same time, studies also indicate that high carbohydrate diets leach minerals from the body.

These same diets also may not be conducive to a healthy urine PH, making the urinary tract more hospitable to bacteria which also contributes to the formation of stones. 

Wet diets low in (or void of) carbohydrates, made from good meat protein sources with a proper mineral balance are ideal for any problem like this. Number one, adequate moisture is present, number two, lower carbohydrates to contribute to the problem, number three, proper mineral balance utilizable by the the body.

Anyway, I could go on all day about this one. Again, PM me if you'd like.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> Wet diets low in (or void of) carbohydrates, made from good meat protein sources with a proper mineral balance are ideal for any problem like this. Number one, adequate moisture is present, number two, lower carbohydrates to contribute to the problem, number three, proper mineral balance utilizable by the the body.


Basically a prey model raw diet is the solution for your dog's problems. I've known several dogs with stones never have another problem after switching.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Ideally, yes, a prey model raw diet. We have never had any recurrence of stones or urinary problems, in cats or dogs, after changing them over to a prey model raw diet.

Unfortunately, not everyone is willing to change over, and not everyone is willing to do something other than what their vet suggests. 

We all must keep in mind that MANY vets still practice and prescribe based upon outdated studies.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have tried raw, for both of mine, I am not sure that my Baby is good with it. My JRT is still not doing well. My GSD is doing great and he will continue to be fed raw. 

But my JRT is another story, I still do not know what to do with herl


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> But my JRT is another story, I still do not know what to do with herl


If you want to start a new thread or email me privately we can work on it.


----------

